# 2021 M4 xDrive Release Date



## Hurricane1394 (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone know when BMW will start production of the 2021 M4 Comp xDrive. I know they have started the M4 production but I will need and want to order a xDrive version


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

I believe July.


----------



## drzoom (May 10, 2013)

+1 on July, but that was just a statement about 2022 production, not specific to the xDrive variants.


----------

